# Smok Brit tank rba help



## Nailedit77 (30/11/16)

Been going nuts trying to figure this out...

The smok baby beast rba fits in the smok Brit tank, however.... when u buy baby beast rba it comes with an extension glass, now I need a bigger glass to fit onto the Brit tank when rba is in..

From what Ive measured, it needs to be a 24.5mm glass thats 22mm in height.

Anyone know what glass will work?

Been at this for nearly 2 weeks now and still no luck


----------



## Noobvapester (7/12/16)

did u find a solution? I might want to do this.


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/12/16)

Noobvapester said:


> did u find a solution? I might want to do this.


Nope, still seeking a glass for this


----------



## Ashley A (16/1/17)

OK, I need this too. Any luck? I love the Brit Beast but I'm too cheap to folk out R80 a coil every month when R2 wire will last me 6 months and I'm not even a third the way through a bag of cotton I bought 2 years ago.

Thinking about having a taller glass though makes me think it might make more sense to just buy the full size Beast with the RBA included though.


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/1/17)

Couldn't find a glass to fit the rba so sold tank...


----------

